# Steak



## Jim550 (Feb 3, 2018)

Made this bad boy on my pellet smoker for dinner. 3.75lb bone in ribeye.


----------



## Sully (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks awesome. I buy the same thing from Sam’s Club. Throw some Montreal Steak Seasoning on it, do it a good medium and throw down. There’s just nothing that compares to it.


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 3, 2018)

I've been having issues with digestion of beef. Lately it just sits in my stomach and digest properly. I get bloated and feel lethargic after, heartburn and just feel like shit. Fish and chicken is easier on my stomach and leaves me feeling a lot better. Idk wtf it is but it just something that dlowly got worse over 10 years. Started out just coukdnt eat and then sleep after and now it is just do not eat beef period. I bimged the past 3 days on nithing but beef and i feel like death now. Fucking sucks because i loved BBQ'ing & smoking NY steakes and ribs.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 3, 2018)

That looks damn good.
Ive heard about the pellet smokers. 
I still use a 75$ webber charcoal grill that sits next to my 300$ propane grill.


----------



## slide (Feb 3, 2018)

We've been doing "steak Fridays" at my house for a while now (a little family time)...different cuts of beef every week, but lately, it's been cold as shit...been cooking in the broiler. 

My sister sent me some steaks from Peter Luger (steakhouse in Brooklyn) for Christmas..out of this world. 

Looking good there Jim...

-s


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 3, 2018)

Sully said:


> Looks awesome. I buy the same thing from Sam’s Club. Throw some Montreal Steak Seasoning on it, do it a good medium and throw down. There’s just nothing that compares to it.





rAJJIN said:


> That looks damn good.
> Ive heard about the pellet smokers.
> I still use a 75$ webber charcoal grill that sits next to my 300$ propane grill.




Sully, you got it bro that's exactly where I got it.  I put soy sauce, worcester sauce, onion powder, garlic powder, and Montreal steak seasoning on it and threw some grass fed butter on it while it was resting.  cooked it medium rare and the crust on it was to die for!

rAJJIN, I love my pellet smoker.  It cooks and smokes meat so damn good, I got the Cabela's one. It's actually my fathers but I do all the cooking on it so I claim it as mine lol.


----------



## Sully (Feb 4, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> Sully, you got it bro that's exactly where I got it.  I put soy sauce, worcester sauce, onion powder, garlic powder, and Montreal steak seasoning on it and threw some grass fed butter on it while it was resting.  cooked it medium rare and the crust on it was to die for!
> 
> rAJJIN, I love my pellet smoker.  It cooks and smokes meat so damn good, I got the Cabela's one. It's actually my fathers but I do all the cooking on it so I claim it as mine lol.



Hell yeah. The last one I did, I changed it up a little. I seasoned it with Lawry’s seasoned salt, threw it on a super hot grill for about 1 minute on each side to sear it, then threw it in the oven @ 250 for about 20 minutes. Basically turned out just like a small piece of Prime Rib roast. Was awesome. Made a quick au jous to dip it in and added some horseradish sauce I had in the fridge. Literally better than any prime rib I’ve had at any steak house.


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 4, 2018)

My next one I'm gonna do the smoker reverse sear method.  You cook/smoke it at a low temp then take it off and crank the heat up on the smoker grill and sear each side to finish it.


----------



## Sully (Feb 4, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> My next one I'm gonna do the smoker reverse sear method.  You cook/smoke it at a low temp then take it off and crank the heat up on the smoker grill and sear each side to finish it.



I’ve had a few buddies at work tell me about that method but, never tried it. Need to give it a try.


----------



## Viking (Feb 7, 2018)

I wish I could eat that now. I have been eating a lot of steak but nothing that looks that good.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 7, 2018)

I absolutely LOVE beef! That looks delicious,,making me crave some now!


----------



## RamboStallone (Feb 9, 2018)

I like going to the Brazilian steakhouse!


----------



## Bighank (Feb 9, 2018)

rAJJIN said:


> That looks damn good.
> Ive heard about the pellet smokers.
> I still use a 75$ webber charcoal grill that sits next to my 300$ propane grill.



Youll never beat a charcoal grill taste.al bundy use to save his ashes from years prior lol.any married with children fans will remember that episode.lol whoooo bundy


----------



## Sully (Feb 10, 2018)

RamboStallone said:


> I like going to the Brazilian steakhouse!



I love a Brazilian steak house. I eat till I’m literally sick in those places. Someone else has to drive home because I’m sitting in the back moaning in pain!


----------



## RamboStallone (Feb 10, 2018)

Sully said:


> I love a Brazilian steak house. I eat till I’m literally sick in those places. Someone else has to drive home because I’m sitting in the back moaning in pain!


Last time I went, picture above, I lost my appetite after for 2 days haha. I was burping meat for at least a day.


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 14, 2018)

Sully said:


> I love a Brazilian steak house. I eat till I’m literally sick in those places. Someone else has to drive home because I’m sitting in the back moaning in pain!



I'm kind of ashamed to say I have never been, it really boggles me how I haven't been to one.  I've always want to go to one, I think it's about time I get this checked off my list


----------

